# Poke shops



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2010)

Costco Pork chops ... Some S&P, some rubbed with WRO, some marinated in Teriyaki. Wife sauteed up some squish, Mom brought over macaroni salad. Not picture is the cheddar cheese bread that Dad fried in butter. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## Vermin999 (Jun 12, 2010)

Very Nice!!! Great pics too.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2010)

umm..excuse me?  Cheddar cheese bread fried butter?

AND NO PICS??????????????  

WTF


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2010)

Dad might have some pics, he was frying em up while I was finishing the chops


----------



## BluzQue (Jun 12, 2010)

Chops look perfect *ScottyDaQ*!
Nice grill marks  

 8)


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 12, 2010)

Well that is some great looking chow Scotty. Guess the beans are hidden somewhere out of camera range.  

bigwheel


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm with Bluz, great chops with super grill marks and pictures to match!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey Dummy, those are slices of a pork loin......a 'poke chop' has a bone in it!  YOU DAMN YANKEE!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey...it's the pork police!
Fine... BONELESS CENTER CUT LOIN CHOP's. Happy now?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Hey...it's the pork police!
> Fine... BONELESS CENTER CUT LOIN CHOP's. Happy now?



No I'm not, it's not a chop.  It is a *boneless center cut piece of loin*.  I think Puff has rubbed off on you......... :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2010)

Actually... it IS a chop. Go consult a meat chart. :finga:


----------



## bbquzz (Jun 12, 2010)

Boys ... Boys settle down


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2010)

*Pork Loin Rib Chops (Center Cut Chops)

Pork loin rib chops, also called center cut chops, contain eye muscle and backbone. Rib bone may also be present, depending on the thickness of the cut. Fat covers the outside edge. These chops are usually prepared by braising, broiling, grilling, panbroiling, or panfrying.*

You are scaring me Scotty, next thing you know you will be growing tomatoes out of a topsy turvey!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2010)

You're right... It's really a chuck eye...and I took the pics 3 years ago.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 12, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> You're right... It's really a chuck eye...and I took the pics 3 years ago.




OMG, I THINK I JUST BROKE A RIB LAUGHING! 

I love you Scotty and I mean that in the most homo way.  'Cause we like to party'!


----------



## Justaguy (Jun 12, 2010)

<insert generic  "Bone in/Bone out" joke here>
Food looks awesome too me!!  Great pics as well!


----------



## Trekr (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry I fell down on the shots of the fried cheese bread. I was just enjoying the company and forgot ......... Next time


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 12, 2010)

look, there better some pics or at least recipes for the fried cheddar bread,
or i'm going to Va and break another one of Larry's ribs.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 12, 2010)

There will be more Cappy. There... WILL.... be more.


----------



## Tri Tip (Jun 13, 2010)

Perfect char, perfect seasoning, perfect!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (Jun 13, 2010)

Ummm holy hell...yeah I got nothing but Nice chops...and cheers bitches from a yankee!! lol


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> look, there better some pics or at least recipes for the fried cheddar bread,
> or i'm going to Va and break another one of Larry's ribs.



You of all people know a poke chop sammich on WHITE bread AIN'T A POKE CHOP SAMMICH WITHOUT THE BONE!!!  That's how it's done son!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2010)

I had fried poke chops last night, thin cut, bone IN.....yum.  Are you familiar with
the corn starch and flour method?

gonna have leftovers for lunch today.  Wish I could make some cheddar cheese fried bread.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I had fried poke chops last night, thin cut, bone IN.....yum.  Are you familiar with
> the corn starch and flour method?



No, but I've done the corn meal and flour method........what is this you are referring to??


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2010)

Bon Appetit

1/2 cup all purpose flour
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
4 7-ounce center-cut pork loin rib chops (each about 3/4 inch thick)

Vegetable oil (for frying)

preparation

Mix flour, cornstarch and garlic salt in medium bowl. Sprinkle pork chops with salt and pepper. Dredge pork chops in flour mixture (do not shake off excess).

Pour enough vegetable oil into heavy large skillet to reach depth of 1 inch. Heat oil to 350°F. Fry pork chops in oil until golden brown and cooked through, about 5 minutes per side

comments:
I've never fried anything with cornstarch - was worried about that but so many reviews were positive that I had to try it - added extra spices as many suggested - we are spicy eaters - and they were probably the best pork chops I've made - nice and juicy with a good crispy coating - I did let my pork chops "rest" 10-15 min. after coating them so I wouldn't loose the crust - I've found that to work on most fried foods. Thank you for this recipe!





the 2 to one flour to corn starch ratio makes the perfect crust


----------



## Toby Keil (Jun 13, 2010)

Yum yum yum yum yum.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 13, 2010)

Dang Cappy your perception is uncanny sometimes. The world champeen CFS recipe of Texas calls to let the raw coating dry out prior to frying. In fact the recipe say dont even drag out your skillet till the meat has been coated and set on a rack to dry. Cookie rack works great.  Little fan blowing on it is nice. Now as to the original discussion a "chop" can only be a chop if it contains a bone. So for a person to say I have bonless pork chops that is technically not possible or at the least redundant. The chunks of Wilbur in the pic was loin steaks. The host just decided to cut up everybodys steak to save them some work or something.  

bigwheel


----------

